# problem with pogo.com



## cici18 (Mar 30, 2009)

i am having a real frustrating time with a problem at pogo.com...i tried contacting customer support like i always do when i have a problem there..but for some reason it wont let me..!!..where u are to fill out the game value and issue before ur message ..there is no drop down option..so i dont know whats going on there..and i cannot send an email to get support..so that is just ONE more problem there..but my main problem is with "chat"..my chat box is missing..i had this problem before and was able to get a hold of customer support then and i cant recall what they told me to do to fix it..i tried a search and something came up about chat box problems..and i did what i told me to do ..which was to adjust my "screen resolution"..i tried that but my comp only allows 2 separate screen resolutions..i cannot move the bar to adjust it somewhere in the middle...so i dont know how to fix this problem..can any1 help??..or at least tell me how the heck ELSE i can get a hold of customer support at pogo..if i cant send an email thru the site??..thanks...so frustrating..!!..lol:4-dontkno


----------



## betlujo (Apr 16, 2009)

i had this problem also and found that it was the message bar at the bottom of my screen.........i went into control panel, taskbar and start button.........be sure the place where it says "keep taskbar on top, etc. is UNCHECKED..........that solved my problem, their support people couldnt help with it.........they were stumped...haha........hope this helps............betlujo


----------

